
Groupon's Founder on How to Get Super Rich - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/10/16/groupon-andrew-mason-turd/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
aresant
"The best tools aren’t always that cool. Groupon chose e-mail because it’s
simple and universal."

We see facebook / twitter / rss integration on nearly every website in the
universe, but seems that good old fashioned email list building often takes a
back seat.

In my experience nothing drives consumer actions like email - FB is casual,
twitter gets clogged for people using it, etc - if you're going to get
somebody to click somehing feature email!

